# Need help knowing what eyes to buy...



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

Hi Everybody, 

I picked up a Penn 9/0 rod for $15, but it came with three busted eyes. I have some time on my hands and I want to do the repair job myself. I could use some help knowing what eyes to buy. From the roller tip going back to the reel seat, I need the first three conventional eyes... To clarify, I need the eyes where the "x"s are... o==x==x===x====I====oo==[=====handle=====]... Am I going to have to order these off line or is there somewhere I can pick them up locally? 

Thanks


----------



## noodlez94 (Mar 27, 2013)

Mudhole, rod room are the 2 sites I know of you can navigate threw there website for correct items too your needs or if your close rod room is in pensacola area I heard little bit west of it or maybe a rod builder might have some spare parts you might be able to get or buy from them?


----------

